# Test Photo



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

]photoshack


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

My Webpage

[i[IMG alt="IPB Image"]http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/2546/4112sb1jv.jpg[/IMG]]My Webpage

just testing how to upload to image shack and post pics on the forum.

I just got the omega from Barry wiill take some shots soon.

Tom


----------

